# Hanging Deer in your Garage



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

I want to mount something from the ceiling of my garage for hanging deer before processing. Can anyone share what they have done for this to give me some ideas...pics would be great !
Thanks


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

I just use the kit that walmart sells. Comes with the gamble and pulley and rope. Just tie the pulley to a rafter in the garage and run your rope through it.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

bigcountrysg said:


> I just use the kit that walmart sells. Comes with the gamble and pulley and rope. Just tie the pulley to a rafter in the garage and run your rope through it.


We use something simular, except we have it around an 8 foot 4x4 thats we put across the top of about 4-5 rafters (*hang pulley in the middle) to help distrubute the weight.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

ATV with 2500# winch over a handfull of rafters to distribute the weight. Push button lift!! Going to buy some rollors at some point to mount on 3-4 rafters to make an easy route for the winch cable. Works without them, but can be tough on both the cable and your rafters. (old floor mats or door step mats work in a pinch though)


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Burksee said:


> We use something simular, except we have it around an 8 foot 4x4 thats we put across the top of about 4-5 rafters (*hang pulley in the middle) to help distrubute the weight.



Yes, in most garages, weight distribution will be important...at least if your hanging big deer. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

I have a cast hook tied to a rafter with a short loop of nylon rope. I have a short nylon rope with loops on both ends, that goes around the deers neck one loop thru the other. Pull it up with a longer rope and hook.

I have 8ft rafters and don't mind butchering head up.


----------



## matt73 (Feb 3, 2003)

I do them by myself alot so... Boat winch lag bolted to a 2x6 mounted between 2 wall studs. Then up to a pulley which hangs on a U-bolt mounted through another 2x6 which is in the rafters. I winch them up with one hand, it also makes it really easy to move them up and down as needed while skinning and quartering.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I went to Harbor freight a few years back and purchased a push button hoist. Now I just hook them to the bambrel, push a button and up they go. Works great for hanging deer alone. it costed me like $80. Or you can get a com-a-long for about twenty and fix it to a wall stud and ratchet them up.


----------



## kccaro (Sep 13, 2007)

Scrap piece of 2x6 screwed about 4 times on each end to the top section of my trusses. Gambriel does the work from there. Would like to get electric winch, maybe for christmas?


----------



## Crowhunter (Aug 27, 2005)

matt73 said:


> I do them by myself alot so... Boat winch lag bolted to a 2x6 mounted between 2 wall studs. Then up to a pulley which hangs on a U-bolt mounted through another 2x6 which is in the rafters. I winch them up with one hand, it also makes it really easy to move them up and down as needed while skinning and quartering.


I have a boat winch also it does work good .Bud


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

I nailed in four 2x6's at the peak of the truss's (one each side of truss), added a length of pipe through them ~ 4 feet - put in two chain falls - with a hole in the ceiling I can run two up side by side right off the tailgate. Blood drips right into drain in floor for easy clean up


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I have a push button hoist from Cabela's. My Dad bought it for me for Christmas one year. I have it connected to a long black pipe that lays on top of 6 truses. I think the hoist cost 100 bucks and I cant remember how much the pipe was. I will try to post a pic of the set up for you. 

BTW, I love it. It is so easy to hang a deer now.


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

matt73 said:


> I do them by myself alot so... Boat winch lag bolted to a 2x6 mounted between 2 wall studs. Then up to a pulley which hangs on a U-bolt mounted through another 2x6 which is in the rafters. I winch them up with one hand, it also makes it really easy to move them up and down as needed while skinning and quartering.


----------



## whitetailbloodtrail (Nov 7, 2007)

Used a boat winch myself that I bought at a yard sale for $3. Board acrossed a few rafters as mentioned. Was really easy and cheap. This year I bought a new house and left my setup at the old house. So to upgrade, I bought a winch. Decided I needed something to attach it to, so convinced the wife I had to buy a Ranger (Polaris). Will be really easy now


----------



## jme (Aug 26, 2003)

I just screwed a good size hook into the truss toward the peak and attached a come-along to it. Then I hook a chain through the achiles of the deer, spread the legs with a board, hook the come-along to the chain and lift the deer up. I've thought of getting a gambrel hook, or making one out of re-bar, but my simple system works great.

Good luck,
John-Ypsi







[/IMG]


----------

